# Brand new Dell runs very slow. Why?!



## creid (Mar 2, 2007)

I just bought a Dell computer, and it's lagging really bad. My 5 year old PC runs better than it. 

I've gone through and made sure the video drivers are up to date, as well as disabled most of the crap that wants to start up with Windows.

But for some reason the lag won't go away. The hard drive light is constantly flickering like it's installing something too. 

Also, my video card has 256mb... Why does the report say it has 600something mb?!

I'm confused and disgruntled. Help me someone!!

Thanks!!  


Here is a copy-paste from the important parts of my dxdiag report:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/2/2007, 01:27:03
Machine name: CODY-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_rtm.061101-2205)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
System Model: Dell DM061 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 2.1.2 
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 784MB used, 3523MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: The file nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 7300 LE
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01D1&SUBSYS_04051028&REV_A1
Display Memory: 618 MB
Dedicated Memory: 122 MB
Shared Memory: 495 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.0064 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/7/2007 18:13:00, 4644864 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi and welcome 

is the video card onboard? The reason I ask is that is shows shared memory, which will slow your machine somewhat. Also I noticed your pagefile has about 3GB free. What is your hard drive size and it's available space?


----------



## creid (Mar 2, 2007)

The video card isn't onboard. I plug my monitor in near the very bottom of the back of the machine, so it must be non-onboard. Plus when I ordered the computer, I picked a GeForce 7300 LE instead of the "Dell intefgrated video yadda yadda" thing it defaultly comes with. 

My hard drive is 140GB, and only 25GB is taken up.

Also when I run the Task Manager, my CPU usage bounces between 0% and 3%, which seems normal with no programs running. My Physical Memory is at 28% though. Maybe that's a problem?

Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

With Vista? probably not. But the video is a concern if it's showing 3 times as much.

Check to see if your machine has more than one video card by going to the hardware section. Hopefully it's in the same place (right click My Computer > Properties > Hardware Tab > Device Manager button)

If it's still available, go to www.belarc.com and download the belarc advisor and run it. Check to see what it shows for the video.


----------



## creid (Mar 2, 2007)

I appreciate your help Couriant. 

Okay so...

On the Device manager, under Display adapters, it only shows "GeForce 7300 LE."

When I ran that belarc program, this is what was displayed under the Display section:

NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE [Display adapter]
Sampo KDS XF-70 [Monitor] (15.7"vis)

I wonder if the problem is that Direct X 10 is just too unstable or something. I play World of Warcraft, and I'm getting like 10 frames a second max.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would suggest contacting Dell and see what they say about the shared memory. Usually shared memory means that the video is using the physical memory on your machine.

The link above will redirect you to the chat option. You will need your Service Tag number which is on the side of the computer.


----------



## creid (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay so I called Dell. The guy said that the reason why the video is showing 3x as much memory use is because of the shared memory thing.

Then he told me i'm lagging so bad because for the first 24-48 hours of starting up my new Dell, my system is performing an "Index" or something like that. Anyone have any idea what that's all about? (I couldn't really understand the guy)

I just don't see why this Indexing process or whatever is bogging down my computer so bad. It doesn't even seem like it's doing anything


edit: I found something interesting though, under the Performance tab of Windows task manager.
Under the Physical Memory (MB) section, it says i have 2045 total memory, 1629 Cached Memory, and only 16 Free Memory. hmmm?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

They need to be more specific than 'its because of the shared memory thing'. I haven't heard of this before, nor about the Dell Indexing.

I think I know what Indexing is. It's so the computer knows where files are so when you are searching for a file, it can locate it quickly. But this is news to me about the indexing on the first 24-48 hours.


----------



## creid (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah. I talked to my friend who builds computers all the time. He's never heard about the Indexing crap. 

Man I dont know, Im about to send this thing back.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

apparently we have a dell tech person on this site. Though I don't think she is too happy with me.  I would suggest talking to her to see if she can help you.

TSG member is Psychomalibu. Click on the link and then click on send PM. Hopefully she can help you more that I can.


----------



## creid (Mar 2, 2007)

So after long talks with computer friends, and two phone calls with Dell, I have researched and conlcuded the following:

My video card, the GeForce 7300 LE is a complete piece of crap. It's not even meant for gaming. The "LE" means *Lite* Edition, which in turn translates to "piece of crap edition."

So basically the 10-12 framerate in world of warcraft is here to stay. Anyone know much about how easy or hard it is to return computers to Dell for a refund?


----------

